# 30" Silverbacks or keep my 29.5 Outlaws on my 650i



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Alright guys not trying to beat a dead horse here. I know everyone is entitled to their opinions and i want to hear them. I have 29.5/10 outlaws on all 4 on my 650i. They do great and have gotten me through everything i've wanted to go through but i'm just wanting something different. I do a combination of riding and trail ride to the next mud hole basically. I bought my 29.5's locally and from my understanding they were 10s/12s but get there and they were all 10s. I'm not a huge fan of all skinnies and prefer skinnies/wides but i was in a bind and had no other tires/rims to put on it.

Have any of you guys actually gone from 29.5 laws to 30" backs? Anything you liked about one better than the other? Is either harder to turn in the nasty stuff? Has anyone ridden on either and seen the other perform on similar quads? How do the rides compare? I am pleased with how well the 29.5s ride and in my opinion they're a decent trail tire so keep this in mind.

How much taller is the 30 silverback compared to the 29.5? Sorry for all the questions guys but i just want to try something different. 2 guys i ride with already want my current rims/tires and i'm always open to trying something different.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Both are great tires....do you race any? If so I like the Silverbacks better.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

08BF650 said:


> How much taller is the 30 silverback compared to the 29.5?


 
30 back on front, 29.5 law on rear


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't race any although i may play in a pit every once in a while. I just feel like i see 29.5s everywhere and just want something different as long as the backs perform as well or better than my 29.5s


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

phreebsd- Thanks for the pic. Can't really tell which is taller in the pic? I heard(keyword: heard) the 30 backs are within 1/2" of the 31 outlaws? Any truth to that? I know the 28 backs are very close to the height of a 29.5.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

My 28x10x12 Backs are just a half inch shorter than 29.5's....They only time I have ever seen them in person together we at a race....the 30 were about an inch taller. Both are great tires...there is not a lot of difference between the two IMO...although I think the Outlaws wear better.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. So i might gain .5" ground clearance but they may wear a little quicker. Decisions decisions.....

Will i have to mold my floorboards or anything to fit the 30s?


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Also, any pics of 30" silverbacks on a brute are welcome


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

a half inch only matters in bed, not mudholes


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

:haha:


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thinking pretty seriously about trying the 30 backs. Been talking back and forth to Matt at Mud throwers and this is very tempting....


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

this is my 07 750 with a 2 inch hl lift and hl springs no mods to the floor boards hope these help.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks! Great looking Brute you have there.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

get the backs! you won't be disappointed....


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/AliciaGibbs1984#p/u/8/nie_ZBtM_7U


here they are in a red clay pit


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice video. I took mine for a ride today and i just don't like the skinnies all the way around on the 29.5s. got into a pretty nasty hole with moderate throttle and she sat right down in the back(dug to the frame nearly). Moved some of my weight to the front rack and it came on out. The offset on the rear rims i have are SRA offset or not far from it. This makes it WIDE going down trails and slings every bit of the mud onto your head while riding. I'll be ordering some 30" backs this week.....


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

From What i've heard the backs are gonna dig worse that the laws


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea i've heard the same. I'm hoping the little amount of surface area that i'll get in width on the 30x11s will help the back stay up is what i'm trying to say. The offset is wider in the rear on the current set of rims i have and it's tough to fit through places i used to get through and i'm just not a all skinnies fan at all. I just want to try something different and like the look of 14" rims. We'll see how the backs do, ordered them last night.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well then roll with it man! I thought about some Backs at one point but their just too expensive. They're gonna get you through anything u want them to. From what i've heard there are only minor differences in performance and differences in opinions between Backs and Laws so either way you go you'll have what you love and what dislike about the two i'm sure. And then you can do your own experienced comparison write up about it for us!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea man, i'd love to do a little write up or comparison. I actually ended up getting the tires/rims for a great deal through Mud throwers(surprised me). I'll try my best to do a comparison after a couple rides/holes on the backs. I know for sure i'll post up pictures of the 29.5s on my SRA next to the 30 backs that will be on the 650i. I'll post up my likes and dislikes with each and put it in the tire section.

It's not that i dislike outlaws, i actually have been very pleased with them and have them on both of my brutes. I'd just like to try the backs. Like i said in the OP, i bought my 29.5s for my 650i locally and from my understanding they were 10s/12s IRS offset. I got there and the rear is SRA offset, front is IRS, and they are all 10s:aargh4:. I was in a bind and had nothing else to put on the bike so here i am.


----------



## OBMFBRUTE (May 7, 2009)

Here is a side by side comparison. On left is 29.5 10 12 outlaw, tires are nine months old with a few rides, and on the left is 30 11 14 silverback with 35 hrs. You can tell there is a little difference between them. Hope this helps.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pic. Do you prefer one tire over the other?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

surprising my local kawi dealer sells backs cheaper than mudthrowers...


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I found a place that sold them cheaper than Mud-Throwers' advertised price and Matt price matched no problem and was great to deal with. That's also with free shipping and no tax since it's out of state.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

08BF650 said:


> I found a place that sold them cheaper than Mud-Throwers' advertised price and Matt price matched no problem and was great to deal with. That's also with free shipping and no tax since it's out of state.



Do tell.....where is this place you speak of?? I am looking to get some backs soon...


----------



## OBMFBRUTE (May 7, 2009)

Both do a very good job in the mud. My cuz runs laws on his 650i and loves them. Don't think u will be able to tell that much differance between the two on same machine. I wanted some good mud tires and since I had 14" wheels and found backs at a way better price than laws I decided to try them and I've been very pleased.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice, thanks for the info OBMFBRUTE. Do the "dig" as bad as everyone says? Have there ever been situations where the laws out-did the backs or visa versa?


----------



## juniormudder (Dec 30, 2009)

Throttle control is key, I have both 28" Outlaws and 30" Silverbacks and they are similar in mud but obviously the 30s do better in ruts. I also race in the local mud bogs and the Silverbacks are WAY better for pit racing. Size for size (29.5-30) They are very equal but to know if you will be pleased with the backs over the Outlaws depends on the type of mud you ride and how you ride. This is my opinion, for soupy moderately thick mud with a bottom, Silverbacks are better as they dig slightly better. If you ride in thick gumbo muskeg like mud with no bottom, Outlaws are better as they float better and paddle better. You said you dont race but if you ever start and go to one race, I guarantee your going to more races so with that being said, I would get the Silverbacks because they are much better in pit racing. One downfall to the Silverbacks is that they dont exactly ride very smooth but dont expect that on any mud tire. 

Overall, I think the Silverbacks are better and I think you will like em better too. Good luck with your new tires.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info there juniormudder! I'm looking forward to trying the backs. And i think they'll do good in most of the types of mud i have around here. In my case i think it would be better with less floatation with the backs in the type of mud/water riding i do. I don't go "DEEP" but will go over the seat and have gone deeper, just don't prefer it. The laws like to float too well IMO and in some situations that's not what i want them to do.


----------

